# Martin Model and Pattern Portland Oregan USA



## timothyw (Feb 24, 2013)

I just wanted to share this source for beautiful castings in the USA. Martin Model has many of the British Shop machine castings without the freight charges from England. I ordered the 'Quorn' tool grinder, the Geo. H. Thomas Versitile Dividing head and his Universal Pillar Tool as well as a neat die filer. The castings are beautiful and very clean. 

Martin Model also has a few engine kits. This company was unknown to me, and I am not affiliated with them, just a happy customer. If you want to try castings this would be a great site to check out. www.martinmodel.com

Tim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes martin model is a reputable company that supports this hobby. I have met the guy at shows. 


Could you please introduce yourself in the welcome sub fora and tell us a bit about yourself . Your shop and your interest in model engines.
Tin


----------



## Marty Feldman (Feb 24, 2013)

I just thought I'd chime in with a note of agreement with Tin's comment.  They do fine work.  They are also easy to talk to and have what seems to me to be a genuine interest in helping you do a good job.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've machined at least half a dozen flywheels from Martin and have never hit a hard spot or void.  Their products are very good.

Phil


----------



## waynesmotors (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got done making his 3/10 scale John Deere. It turn out real good. iF you would like to see it running you can goggle it at Waynesmotors 3/10 scale John Deere
or it on you tube the same way. His casting are realy good.


----------



## farmerbill13 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have used a couple of his flywheels,very nicely cast,the man knows his stuff.


----------



## Dave Sohlstrom (Mar 5, 2013)

Every casting that Gary has cast goes to heat treat before it is sold. I have taken his pattern making class and had a couple of casting made from the patterns I made.
Gary is a good teacher and willing to share how patterns are built so you get good castings from them.
For any one in the greater Portland Oregon area interested in learning pattern making Gary is the man.

Dave


----------

